# 10 Gallon "Patricia" Setup



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi guys! 

This is my first attempt at making a dart frog enclosure. Comments/suggestions are greatly appreciated! 

(10 gallon setup. Cork bark and "Great Stuff" background. Aquarium gravel, coco fiber, and sheet moss on bottom. Polished river rock surrounding shallow pond.)


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Looks pretty sweet to me. Is that live moss or dried? If it is dried moss it will turn brown after a month or two, but it's inexpensive and can be replaced. Some of thos plants may get too big or may not be able to handle the high moisture of the viv. but you'll figure out what works for you soon enough.

Good job.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I think it looks great, but would look better if you used some smaller plants to give an illusion of a bigger tank.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice. I like it. I would say add some smaller plants simply to get a bit of ground cover. I really like all the moss and the water feature is very nice! Good job, how bout a pic of the inhabitants.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments, guys!  What are some good smaller plants to put into a 10 gallon? I still have 2 more tanks to do (leucomelas and azureus), so tips are appreciated! 

Here's a pic of one of the inhabitants of the tank. (Taken before the new enclosure was done.)

(Oh, and the moss is dried. Yuck, I know. Lol. I can't wait to get live moss.) :wink:


----------

